# Living in Fujairah



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm from South Africa and currently looking at going to Fujairah in the U.A.E.

The reason for going there would be a potential job, but even though nothing is definite as of now I'd still like to get some background info.

I will be going there with my fiance, which will change if an offer came through along with my cat and dog (will never leave them behind).

I'm looking at a guide for cost of living under the following points:
Housing /year (for us all, and with a garden)
Food for two + pets /month 
Electricity+Water /month
Internet /month
TV /month (I'm an avid football supporter and my soon to be wife loves movies)
Public Transport /month
Renting/buying a car

Then I'm also looking at issues around the following:
Electronic Goodies (TV/Stereo/Washing Machine etc. / where and how expensive)
My wife won't work at first - can this be problematic?
Things to do in Fujairah? 
How is Fujairah? I've read a lot about it and it does seem nice. But first hand experience will count a lot.

Any insight will be hugely appreciated!

Carl


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just seen this and am copying it to the Dubai/UAE forum as that's the best place to get info about anywhere in the UAE.


Read the sticky thread at the top of the page as a lot of that info will apply to Fujeirah too. It's a rather sleepy place with not much to do, but that may suit some people. Rents are generally much cheaper than in Dubai.


-


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Fujeirah is beautiful but it's small compared to Dubai. Depending on what type of jobs she can do, I believe it's not easy to find a good one out of Dubai. Dubai is more open minded then the other Emirates. Rent an everything else should be cheaper. You'll love it there and I wish you good luck.


----------

